# Sir Moose is at the Rainbow Bridge



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It broken heart and m any tears we sent Sir Moose to the Rainbow Bridge at 6:15 tonight. He had been diagnosed with liver disease 2 years ago next month adn was only expected to live 6 months. He would not touch the hepatci food and had dropped from 115 to 95 at time of diagnosis and then down to 76 . I researched and started cooking ffor him and he went back up to 90 pounds. He even put on a little more pounds. 



He loved his morning walks with Jerry, he loved to be in the kitchen watching me cook his breakfast and his supper. He loved to go out about 10:00 at ngith when all was quiet and bark and get neighborhood dogs to barking---then come in all innocent.


Sir Moose loved everyone, especially kids and when we would have him out in Lowes, etc, he would gravitate towards families with small kids. he was friends with a paint horse on the road behind ours and loved to go visit the horse, which was one of the 5 routes he had for his walks. Jerry always let him chose where he wanted to go. His favorite walk took him past the house of Judy, a lady our age who goes to our church and has about5 cats. She would watch and if she saw Jerry and Sir Moose she would go out to talk, pet on Sir Moose and give him a treat which she kept on hand for him. And her cats would come to great him. He was friends with any person, dog, cat.


He had started to lose weight and eating less and less. But he still wanted his mornign walks, to "stir up trouble at night, watch me cook, get his ear rubs and his brushing. He got so thin, but still was normal--a little slower , but at between 11 and 12, tht is expected with arthritis.


But last night he barely touched his supper and at bedtime wouldn't take his treats--for the first time since I started making them almost 4 years ago. I knew then it was time. I called my vet and talked to his tech and she talked to him and he said he would come here after hours and release Sir Moose. Sir Moose had never liked going there, tho he gave them no trouble at all. It was better for his release to come hre so that Jerry could be with him also. Jerry has the fractured back and has to wear a heavy brace, and his foot is still healing from the surgery, so he can't get out and about. It was better for all.


They made arrangements for him to be picked up in the morning to be cremated and ashes returned to us. They took him to the hospital after we said our final good byes after he had passed. 



Sir Moose was an exceptional Great Pyrenees in that he listened well, he obeyed well. He will be sorely missed. Jerry and I have both cried a river of tears today. RIP dear sweet Sir Moose


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sir Moose, he was such a beautiful precious soul. 
You and Jerry gave him such a wonderful life, he knew he was loved. 

My thoughts are with you both.

Godspeed Sir Moose


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry! What a beautiful boy. You gave this precious soul a long & wonderful life. My heart is with you and hope Jerry continues to improve as well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sir Moose. I know he was so dearly loved by you and Jerry. He was a very special boy.I am glad Jerry was home with you and able to say good-bye. RIP sweet Sir Moose.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Sir Moose  . It was very evident how much he was loved by both you and Jerry. I loved hearing your stories of how much he enjoyed his walks with Jerry. Rest In Peace Sweet Sir Moose. Hugs going out to you and Jerry both.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Could any dog have been more beloved that Sir Moose.... my heart just sunk when I saw your post. I know how much of your hearts you all have invested in that sweet boy. Thank you so much for sharing the photos, they are wonderful. Please tell Jerry that my heart goes out to both of you on your loss. I hope it brings you all comfort to know what a wonderful life you gave him in your home. He was a lucky boy to end up with you two. Hold your good memories of him close.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sir Moose was a very special boy who was lucky enough to be loved by you and Jerry. I have fallen in love with the Great Pyrenees thanks to all of your wonderful stories.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your wonderful boy Sir Moose. Your photos and stories about him, and all the day to day adventures you and your husband had with him proved how well loved he was. You didn't let him suffer. Take care of yourselves and know that you've got another guardian angel on your side.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I’m in tears reading this. Sir Moose was the greatest. RIP dear boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. He was so special. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Sir Moose, I felt like I met him through all your lovely words here. The Rainbow Bridge has gained a very special pup, rest in peace sweet boy, you will be forever remembered by so many all over the world.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My heart broke this morning when I read your post. Sir Moose was a special boy, and through your words and stories, has always stood out here, among all the dogs as a particularly special boy. My condolences to you and Jerry as you grieve the loss of your beloved boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. You gave Sir Moose an exceptional life.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sandra and Jerry, 

Sir Moose has been such a big part of our GRF Family. My heart broke a little as I read your post through tears. 

No words can express how sorry I am for your loss. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear. I was so shocked when I saw your post. I agree with everything everyone has said. You gave him such a fantastic life and looked after him so well when he was ill. I can understand that you will miss him a lot. I am so glad Jerry was home with him at the end.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> It broken heart and m any tears we sent Sir Moose to the Rainbow Bridge at 6:15 tonight.
> ...
> He loved his morning walks with Jerry, he loved to be in the kitchen watching me cook his breakfast and his supper. He loved to go out about 10:00 at ngith when all was quiet and bark and get neighborhood dogs to barking---then come in all innocent.
> 
> ...


Rest easy Sir Moose, I have loved reading about your adventures here on GRF. 

Sandra and Jerry I'm so sorry for your loss, what a wonderful life your Sir Moose had with you filled with love. I hope the many good memories will give you comfort. xx


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much you both loved him. He was so beautiful and sweet looking. He sounded like a wonderful dog.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sandra, I am so sorry for your and Jerry's loss of Sir Moose. I have always loved your stories of him. May the memories of happy times carry you through.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

aWWWW, Im so sorry to hear about Sir Moose.... I loved hearing about his stories....my thoughts are with you and your family at this time...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. They certainly leave a void when they must leave us. Cherish your happy memories.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so sorry. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry the wonderful Sir Moose is gone. He was a beautiful, loving soul and you and Jerry gave him the best life a dog could ever hope for these last few years. May he rest in peace.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sir Moose. I really enjoyed reading his antics. He was so loved.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sandra. I really enjoyed your stories about Sir Moose. You and Jerry gave him great love and exceptional care. He was a beautiful boy who will be missed greatly......


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and your husband's loss of the very handsome and loveable Sir Moose. I cried when I read what you wrote and can feel the pain you are going through. 2018 has been a bad year for losing the furry loves of our lives. I wish you and Jerry peace as you go through this difficult time. You loved him and he loved you..who could ask for anything else. Keep your wonderful memories close!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so very sad for you. I could see from the pictures that Sir Moose received so much love and tenderness from you and Jerry. What beautiful times you gave to each other. I hope your memories will help you heal.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I just wanted to mention I received your beautiful christmas picture today...it will have a very special place on my wall of pictures. Thank you and my thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra and Jerry*

I am so very sorry to read about Sir Moose!! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him at the Bridge!

Hugs from Tonka and Tucker.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your Sir Moose. It looks and sounds like he was a very special boy. Be comforted my your many great memories.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

So very sorry! What a big beautiful boy he was.


----------

